# Sickness /diarrhea 2WW day 4



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 
  Im on day 4 of the 2WW and was feeling great but have just spent a very poorly morning in bed.  Sorry if this is TMI but I am little worried.... since EC i have had difficulty in going to the toilet although have been a little ( no 2. ) this morning I woke up with rotten pain down one side and basically had a bout of diarrhea.  Then later I was sick , felt faint and my legs hurt and I also couldnt get warm, this went on for about three hours.  DH went out to get me paracemtamol which seemed to deaden the pain in my sides ( much like it felt before EC) and I was able to sleep for a couple of hours.  Feeling a bit wobbly now but only mildly uncomfortable in sides and a a bit of back ache.  It doesnt feel like AF is coming but I feel hot and bothered now sorry If i sound paranoid Im wondering if this is the end of the road for us  or is it mild OHSS i had 19 follies so not excessive and no one mentioned OHSS.  The other thing is when I was pregnant before I felt a little like this the sickness faintness is it likely to be a reaction to cyclogest.  So far no spotting discharge etc just bloated and uncomfortable.

OMG im rambling please comment if you have had similarand its normal 'ish'  Many thanks 
Heather


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Does sound like OHSS, contact your clinic today and ask to be seen for a scan and review. Continue to drink plenty, at least 3 litres of fluids a day be that water, fruit juices, milk is great, take regular paracetamol (1gm 6 hourly) and eat plenty of protein foods.

Ruth


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi heather,

We've talked before sorry to read that you havent been well hope its not OHSS.  

Hope your feeling better today and good luck in your 2ww mine starts tomorrow.

Dawn33


----------



## KathyC (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Heather,

Just read your post and hope you are ok.  Good luck with the testing I'm on 19th. Doesn't each day go by so slowly at the moment!!

Regards
KathyC


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Kathy & Dawn and of course Ruth, 

Feeling much better than I was many thanks for your kind thoughts


----------

